# New nakies!!!



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

I am such a sucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
This guy on craigslist posted about two young hairless rats he was giving away. His girlfriend ditched him and left them when she moved out. He said if he didn't find them a home today he was going to feed them to his friends monitor lizard (that is even worse than a snake!) ! So here I am with two new little girls! They really are friendly to. It is clear they are not afraid of people. I am sure this guys girlfriend handled them. I dont understand how she could just leave them there.

Here they are!!!!!  

Left is Abby right is Lucy



Lucy


and one more of Lucy


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Yay Nakies!
They are super sweet <3
Lovely pictures.
Glad you got to them before mr.meanie fed them to the lizard =(


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Ah, they're the ones with the fuzzy faces! Those are my favorite nekkids! So cute, and good for you!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nakies XD Sooo sweet!

Up yours monitor lizard, thems babies gonna be pets - not lunch!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

ADORABLE love em...
My nakie also has the peach fuzzy face, haha I thought maybe it was just part of a weirdness fur stage (which I love)
 theyre so darn cute


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

Very cute! I've been thinkin about gettin nakies....


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ahh they are so fuzzy! how could you leave such sweet things behind? and is that the tiny cage they were living in? they're not that old right...?


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

They are still very young. maybe about 3 1/2 - 4 months old. That is the cage they came in. I have added a bunch of stuff to it. I will be getting or making them a new cage this weekend.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

cute nakie-babies!!!!










As they grow up the fuzz seems to go away. The two nakeds I have now had a fair amount of face fuzz but they are smooth as a babies bottom now.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They're so cute! Good thing you saved them in time!


----------

